# At Long last!



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I finally got to the range on Sunday. I went with 44SpecialDave and his 25-year-old son, Nathan. Nathan is new to handguns and he is in the learning stage. I did get to teach Nathan to use a Modified Weaver Stance and to push out with his dominant hand and to pull back with his supporting hand. All shooting was done at 10 yards and I soon found that I had to use a seat. Why? This was my first trip to the range after the Bi-Pass surgery on 5/10/07. My conclusion is I have no strength in my legs. I will have to work more on my legs.

The handguns we shot were Dave’s P220 (that I sold him), my S&W M325, P245, Para 14, and Rock Island Armory 1911A1 (RIA). Dave wanted to shoot his Hand Ejector but the range wanted $45 for 50 44 Specials; Dave wisely balked.

My Para 14 with a Storm Lake Barrel stole the show. I pulled two of 50 rounds, and I also had two rounds that had to be nudged into the chamber. Aside from this, all rounds went in to two inch wide hole that was ½” high. I could not do better. The Rock Island Armory 1911A1 suffered no malfis and displays combat accuracy. If the RIA had a trigger job it could hold its own with most 1911s. 

Nathan started with the P245 and he had so-so results. I tried and that was when I realized I had no legs; I tried the P245 from the bench but my results also stunk. There is a possibility that the P245 did not like Winchester White Box ammunition. Nathan’s results were also mixed with my S&W M325 until he went to single action shooting. He then fell in love with the S&W M325. When Nathan fired the P220 he was outstanding. 

David did okay with his P220 but my Para 14 with the Storm Lake Barrel; it amazed him. He is positive the Para will shoot with my #1 Norinco that he holds in high esteem. His opinion of the RIA echoed mine. It is a good solid performer and it will get you through the night.

I really want to try the Para with my pet load of 200gr LSWC over 6.1 gr. of Win 231, This is a great pin load and it should be scary in the Para.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well glad to hear your doing OK Richard. First trip after by pass and I can understand you being a little weak. Well sounds like you had a good day of shooting and you are still having a good time. I don't blame Dave for not buying thoes .44spls. They wanted $22.00 a box of 50 here and I went and got a set of dies and I load them for about $6.00 a box of 50. Die was $100 but it's well paid for now.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Ditto what Mr. Baldy said! Take your time getting back into shape, don't try and do it all at once.
That $45 dollars for 44Specials would have probably been enough to get me riled up at someone.


----------

